# My Teardrop Trailer Build



## longbowdave1

I decided that I needed a small towable sleeping quarters to use at my hunting lease. I started to look into buying a Teardrop trailer, but found out that they are expensive. I decided to build one instead. That's when the fun started on Labor Day weekend.

I did some research and bought a set of plans for a wood sided teardrop off of the big auction site for twenty bucks. It was a good guide but I modified plans as went along. I quickly decided against the wood sided, homemade wooden door version in the plans. I wanted to spend more time using it, and less time maintaining the exterior. I chose to use store bought doors, and fiberglass siding to make it more to my liking. More cost but worth it in the long run.

I built a 5 x8 foot floor and painted the underside, then used under body coating. Sealed the top with 6 coats of lacquer. I decided to go with an aluminum trailer to build the teardrop on. I bought a trailer kit from Northern tool, free shipping and came in 3 manageable boxes.


----------



## 4HAND

Cool. Keep updating please.


----------



## longbowdave1

Now it was time to fight the mosquitoes and build the frame of the trailer.


----------



## 4HAND

Keep em coming!


----------



## longbowdave1

Just a lot of pictures to load and resize but I'll keep at it the next couple days.


It was time to plywood the top curved surfaces with the 1/4" plywood. It was really starting to take shape!


----------



## longbowdave1

Getting a look at the future rear hatch for the galley


----------



## longbowdave1

I bought Filon white fiberglass off of an auction site with a smile. It comes in 9 foot widths on a roll. You order it by the linear foot. It was pricey so I didn't want to goof it up. I would up spreading silicon based caulk om the ply and clamping it, rollimg it iut smooth with a rolling pi. Then, trimming with a  flush router bit.


----------



## longbowdave1

More pics tomorrow!


----------



## 4HAND

10-4. Looking good. You got skills!


----------



## longbowdave1

thank you sir.


----------



## longbowdave1

So, it took about 5 1/2 weeks to complete the build working nights and weekends. Weekends I wasn't hunting that is.  It was hot when I started, then a few rainy weeks slowed things down, and then it got cold. But I kept chugging along.

Now the thing was that everybody in family, and my friends new what I was attempting to build, except for my brother Tim. We hunt together, and I wanted to surprise him. My goal was to have him think it was store bought and not home built. It was not easy keeping the secret, but some how I did.

By now, I had a mountain of parts piled up in the house for the trailer, and permanent grooves in my driveway from the Fedex and UPS boys stopping off nightly.


----------



## longbowdave1

So now it was time to start the fun stuff and put my mountain of parts in place. First it was the roof vent with 12 volt fan. Fresh air is a must inside the tiny space. Then, I put on 5 amber bullet lights on the roof, going to light this little camper up like a Christmas tree when towing behind the Jeep. Got to have porch lights too.


----------



## longbowdave1

The doors  went on a bit later as well as the tool box to houses all the batteries, and the power supply, etc.  More about that stuff later.

Put some teardrop turn signals on the roof in back too. Then it was time to wire the interior. 12 volt LED lights, 120 volt outlets, Marine stereo with bluetooth of cousre, TV antenns cable, rear light in galley as well as stereo speakers and power for coffee maker and microwave.


----------



## longbowdave1

I had to customize the fender brackets so the fender cleared the door, and make a 1/4 inch steel plate to mount the receiver hitch on back. Also had to move the axle back earlier to clear the doors. And some deck plate to dress it up.


----------



## walkinboss01

Very nice work. It's looking better than a store bought camper. You should easily fool your brother.


----------



## longbowdave1

thank you, glad your liking it.


----------



## longbowdave1

It was time to work on the interior. I wanted a wood look, but needed to lighten it up due to the very small size in the sleeping area. I went with sheets of white FRP on the ceiling, and paneling on the walls, and pine trim boards. Paneling was an issue. The 15$ a sheet stuff looked cheap, the good stuff was 44$ a sheet. Neither option was good for me. I bought 1/4" sheets of sub floor plywood, and rolled on 4 coats of lacquer. Bam! home made paneling at 10$ a sheet. I was really happy with the results


----------



## longbowdave1

I had to add some sweet decals to the exterior!


----------



## longbowdave1

She was about 90 percent complete after weeks of work, and we were already 3 weeks into the bow season. It was time to work past dark, again, and get her ready for the maiden voyage in the morning. I told my brother we were staying in a tent, bring you sleeping bag. I scrambled to get ready, and took it for a 20 minute test drive on the highway. She was hitched up, lit up, and looking good after a lot of hard work!


----------



## longbowdave1

The sleeping area is the size of a queen mattress, 58" wide x 6' 5" long. I bought a 3" thick memory foam mattress, and a heated mattress pad to sleep on, nice! Sleeping bag, wool blankets, all the comforts of home. I even had time to put up the man cave decor inside.


----------



## longbowdave1

Here are few pics from up at the hunting spot.


----------



## longbowdave1

My brother was really surprised when I pulled up at 0400 at his house with the teardrop lit up like a little tractor trailer rig. first thing he said was were did you buy that, and I said, "Buy?? " He knew right then why I had been AWOL the last month or so. It was all the hard work.


----------



## 4HAND

Man that really turned out sweet!
Please update with your brother's reaction.
Sorry, you did while I was typing. ?


----------



## Jeff C.

Man, you killed that build!

Great job, and how you managed to keep your brother from finding out is pretty amazing also.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks again. We have been having a blast hunting out of it. My brother even got to throw a deer on the rack.


----------



## XIronheadX

You got skills. I can't imagine the satisfaction you got out of picking your brother up and camping out in that thing the first time. Great job.


----------



## longbowdave1

Each trip I added something needed. I added a 200 watt electric heater on a wall stat to keep an even heat, a wall clock, and a gun rack. Every square inch of this trailer is used some how some way.


----------



## longbowdave1

One of the hardest things to complete was install the pine quarter round molding along the ceiling line on the 24" radius in the sleeping area. I came to the conclusion that I would have to build a steamer and a jig to get it right. The steamer was made out of modified round duct work rolled tight and screwed together, about the same diameter as a vegetable can, with two cans on the ends. I had to steam the 42" long piece of molding for 5 hours on the stove, then quickly clamp it on the jig, and let dry for two days. needed a left and right piece.


----------



## longbowdave1

This is my favorite picture of me and the teardrop.


----------



## longbowdave1

This picture was taken the following week with my friends in Georgia in mind....


----------



## longbowdave1

My power system is complicated, and had me scratching my head a few times wiring it, and getting it to do what I wanted in all the modes of operation. I have a 10 watt solar panel with a solar controller for when I'm off the grid charging two deep cycle batteries. 12 volt lights and stereo run right off the batteries, and 110v stuff runs off of a 900 watt inverter. I also have a RV converter power supply which runs the whole show when connected to shore power. Third source of power is my generator. I found out it takes about 4 hours on generator power to fully recharge my batteries. They don't like cold and little sunlight in the late fall like this. Then I'm best to run the generator. I'll take some pictures tomorrow of the set up inside the tool box. I built a "charge percentage " meter for the camper, it's a big help when running on battery to see the drain, and the amount of recovery from the solar panel. The first couple trips were when the sun was higher in the sky, and longer hours of daylight. Recharging was pretty good then, bad now.


----------



## longbowdave1

Thanks Ironhead, It is really cool to hunt out of. My brother is 61 and I am 56. Funny to see two old guys crawl in and out of it. We refer to it as the space shuttle, now I know why astronauts are young guys.


----------



## longbowdave1

Where we set up camp, is on high ground above a marsh. Did I mention we get 40 digital channels on the big 20" TV, oh yeah. It's great after a day of hunting kicking back and watching football, or listening to music on the stereo. It's getting cold here already, almost the end of teardrop season. I may sneak out bowhunting during my time off at Christmas, or it will be great for spring Turkey season in April.


----------



## cohuttahunter

Great work, that's really impressive!


----------



## longbowdave1

cohuttahunter said:


> Great work, that's really impressive!




Thank you sir. It took just about every tool I own to complete. I only had to build it once, but I built it every night in my head trying to plan out the next and future steps so I didn't make any expensive mistakes. Researching the internet was very helpful, it's a small niche for teardrop parts out there. Typing in "teardrop RV parts" on the big auction sites brought up a lot of specialty parts. Like the hinge for the Galley, the bendable aluminum trim for the exterior roof line, and the doors., etc.


----------



## longbowdave1

XIronheadX said:


> You got skills. I can't imagine the satisfaction you got out of picking your brother up and camping out in that thing the first time. Great job.




After I picked him up that morning, we had about an hour + ride to the hunting spot. He was asking questions all the way, and shaking his head. After the morning bowhunt, he kept circling the teardrop inspecting and trying out things. He was really excited about the project. I wasn't sure how much he would want to sleep in the tiny trailer, but he loved it. At our age, good rest mid day is a priority. LOL

It's a head turner from other folks on the highway as I tow it as well. I get some thumbs up, and some people scratching there head trying to figure it out. Would be better is I could drive down the road with The TV antenna up. Oh, I forgot to mention, the TV antenna has a powered rotor so that I can aim it at the nearest town  as well.


----------



## longbowdave1

Using  the heated mattress pad with inverter.

During my research I read that using  a heated mattress pad was one of the least power draw way to heat off the grid. Only about 20 watts per side of mattress at a setting of #2. So I bought one. I found out the hard way that I didn't read far enough.

The 110 volt mattress pad had digital controls, and they were in a fault mode when I fired it up the first night, 20 degrees out, no heat. The inverter doesn't produce a clean sine wave and the controls recognized that, and prevented the pad from heating.

Perfect Fit makes a mattress pad called "soft heat". It has dual controls also but you plug in each side to the 110 volt outlet, and built in transformers step the controls down to 24 volts. This set up, likes the inverter power, and all is good, we got heat! Thought I'd save some one some grief in the future.

https://perfectfitind.com/collections/mattress-pads/products/soft-heat-microplush-top-warming-pad

If you're running of of shore problem this is not a problem, just the inverter. Probably wouldn't like generator power either, unless you had a top notch inverter/ generator.


----------



## Duff

WOW! You are a very talented individual!  Really enjoying this read. Hats off to you sir. Looks Great!


----------



## longbowdave1

I picked up the lowest wattage microwave that I could find, 600 watts. It's a battery killer, strictly off limits unless we are on generator power. It is a great addition for warming up breakfast though. and things.


----------



## dwhee87

Awesome build! Thanks for all the progress pics. That thing turned out sweet!


----------



## longbowdave1

Duff said:


> WOW! You are a very talented individual!  Really enjoying this read. Hats off to you sir. Looks Great!




Thank you. I'm hoping when others want to do a build, this thread pops up and helps them in some way. Got to pass on the info.


----------



## longbowdave1

dwhee87 said:


> Awesome build! Thanks for all the progress pics. That thing turned out sweet!




Thank you. About the time I began this project my home computer power supply shorted out was dead in the water. I had all these pictures on my phone but no way to get them to my home PC and write my story, my phones not that smart.

I talked with a electronics Guru at work, and he talked me through the power supply replacement. A 29$ power supply off wally world on line, and  in 20 minutes, I brought it back to life and saved all my pictures and info on the computer. Amen to that.


----------



## dwhee87

I'm lucky, I've got am electronics guru in house..my son, who does all that stuff for me.


----------



## Patriot44

Man, that is awesome work. I want to do one as well but you took that thing to a professional level!


----------



## bronco611

could you send me a pm with a total of what it cost to build this beauty? I have an older scotty camper that I have rebuilt 2 times and have been playing with the idea of a build similar to this one.


----------



## Red Arrow

Great job Dave!  Did you use an adhesive between the filon and plywood?


----------



## longbowdave1

dwhee87 said:


> I'm lucky, I've got am electronics guru in house..my son, who does all that stuff for me.




My son is just finishing up his police science studies in college, maybe he can take care of all my cop related problems. lol


----------



## longbowdave1

Patriot44 said:


> Man, that is awesome work. I want to do one as well but you took that thing to a professional level!




Thanks. I'm proud of the way it turned out. still a little more tinkering to do.


----------



## longbowdave1

bronco611 said:


> could you send me a pm with a total of what it cost to build this beauty? I have an older scotty camper that I have rebuilt 2 times and have been playing with the idea of a build similar to this one.




Well, the plans called for a homemade welded trailer(which looked weak to say the least), plywood sides, plywood doors, an unfinished interior, indoor rated guaranteed to leak hinges  on doors and galley door, and no creature comforts. Basically a wooden tent. He claimed you could build that version for roughly 1000$. Looked more like a pirate ship than an RV. lol

I decided to go top shelf instead of lowest cost possible. The trailer from Northern Tool was about $750 delivered, could have went steel and save 200$ but I want this rig to outlast me. The doors were pricey as well, $360 times two. The Filon Rv fiberglass was $450 for 17 linear feet if I recall. The initial trip to the lumbar yard for plywood for walls and floor, framing boards, screws, caulk, construction adhesive, was roughly $600. Pine moldings, FRP for ceiling, paneling, laquer, etc was about $225. Roof vent 25$, tool box $100, RV Convertor $125, 900 watt inverter $80$, Solar panel with controller $75, probably $200 in aluminum trim, Glalley hinge $45, Struts for galley$45, Marine batteries $160, Electrical parts $300??, Decals $100. plus all the other stuff......

All said and done, right in the $4000 mark. The good news is, I priced some out before the build. One of the teardrop builders near me wanted $6000 for an 5 x 8 footer with nothing in it, everything added, raised the price. I think mine is worth about 8 to 10 thousand as it sits from whats being sold out there.

If you have ant other questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## longbowdave1

Red Arrow said:


> Great job Dave!  Did you use an adhesive between the filon and plywood?



 Well, during my
reading up on other builds there were several ways it was done. One way was not to fasten it at all, and let it float, only held in place by the screws in the doors and trim. Seemed to be some bubbling issues with this method. Another was to spray 3M  spay adhesive on both surfaces and stick it in place. The third I saw was to put a bead of silicone on all the edges, as well as zig-zagging  in the middle areas.

I did the silicone method, then used a rolling pin to smooth it all out, and sit over night to cure.


----------



## longbowdave1

I took a few more pictures to explain whats going on inside the toolbox, or power station as its become. Here's the mount for the TV mast on the tongue of the trailer. The cable is coiled up in the toolbox, then pulled through this cover when set up.


----------



## longbowdave1

Here's a view of the inside of the whole box. Solar controller on the left, 3-way 20 amp switch to select charging method of either solar or 110 shore power. ( this was to insure one charger did't back feed and damage the other charger. A battery disconnect switch. The RV Convertor in the middle. The 900 watt invertor sitting on top of the right hand deep cycle battery.


----------



## longbowdave1

The black cord you see with the yellow on the cord cap, feeds the 110 volts outlets inside the trailer. If plugged into the outlet on the back wall, its is powered by the RV converter. When i run off solar and deep cycle batteries, it gets plug into the invertor on top of marine battery. When I run of generator power,  I plug it directly in to the extension cord plugged in to the generator itself. I have smaller generator to get long run time and less noise. The RV convertor itself draws quite a bit of power. So, if I run the 110 volt power through the RV convertor while it charging batteries too, it loads down the generator too much. That why I plug in directly to extension cord for gen power. All lessons learned from my hunting trips. Somehow all this stuff just barely fit in the toolbox, barely.


----------



## longbowdave1

I also have a GFCI outlet outside on the side of the toolbox. That is for anything I need to run outside the trailer, but it has a second intent. I may add a small heat pump system by Climateright. It would provide AC and heating via a wireless remote when on shore power, too much draw for the battery system. I think it draws 900 watts in heat mode and a bit less in the AC mode. This unit runs about $450 so I'm on the fence on this one. I primarily will use this off the grid for hunting, so I may not need it. That's why I split the tool box cover, to provide for access if the heat pump sits on the right hand side. Then I can still get at the left hand side. The unit is about 18 x18 square and 15" tall.


----------



## longbowdave1

Speaking of GFCI outlets, the outlet on the interior headwall is one. The outlets by the TV, and in the Galley are protected by the GFCI, and the are are also USB charge ready for phones and cameras. safety first.


----------



## longbowdave1

Here is the Battery charge percentage meter. Is was under $10 bucks on the auction site. Just came with the circuit board and display. I had to make the aluminum face plate, and install a momentary push button. I ran a 2 wire cable directly back to the battery in the rough in stage with a 10 amp inline fuse. When I want to check my battery condition, or how much the solar has recharged the system, I simply push the button, and the display lights up letting me know where I'm at. I really use it a lot. Using it I found out that my Inverter shuts down at 27 percent of full charge, on a low voltage condition, and an audible alarm sounds on the inverter.


----------



## longbowdave1

Here's a link to the Climateright 2500 unit. I guess they are very popular for dog kennels as well as teardrops. The teardrops that I saw for sale, charged another $1000 to add this very same system.

https://climateright.com/2500-btu-small-ac-and-heater.html


----------



## longbowdave1

I'll gladly answer any question that I can, but I think that's my story of the Teardrop build. 

Thanks for all the nice comments,and thanks for reading my story. More Deer Hunting tomorrow!


----------



## longbowdave1

One last topic that I forgot to mention. Insurance!

 Company s differ. However, my agent said that in his 40 year career, no one had ever asked him to insure a homemade RV. His initial response was uninsurable because it has no VIN# from the DMV. But my trailer kit did come with a VIN# and title. I sent him some pictures and he gave it an initial value of $5000. To get more coverage I need a professional appraisal. Good news is my friend sells RV's on the weekends. After hunting is over, I'll do just that. Another reason to use a store bought trailer kit.


----------



## longbowdave1

My brother and I made short work of filling the freezer yesterday. Tag teamed on two does, mama was a big one, maybe 170+pounds . Still got a buck tag for the muzzleoader season.  And, a buck tag for the late archery season weather permitting.


----------



## hopper

Unbelievable!! That is a nice build.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GREAT thread. Nice work.


----------



## normaldave

Awesome build and use of a teardrop.  I guess it's a bit after the fact, but for those interested, here's a great site for the do-it-yourself builder:
Teardrops and tiny travel trailers


----------



## elfiii

Holy cow! You thought of everything and did it up right. If the store bought teardrop trailer makers aren't nervous they ought to be. That thing is perfect.


----------



## longbowdave1

hopper said:


> Unbelievable!! That is a nice build.


Thank you sir.


----------



## longbowdave1

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT thread. Nice work.




Glad you enjoyed the thread, thank you.


----------



## longbowdave1

normaldave said:


> Awesome build and use of a teardrop.  I guess it's a bit after the fact, but for those interested, here's a great site for the do-it-yourself builder:
> Teardrops and tiny travel trailers




Never too late to share information. I think I was on that site a few times during my information search. Glad you liked the teardrop.


----------



## longbowdave1

elfiii said:


> Holy cow! You thought of everything and did it up right. If the store bought teardrop trailer makers aren't nervous they ought to be. That thing is perfect.



Thanks. I had a few requests to build another teardrop for people I know. Not sure I want to give up another 6 weeks of my life right now. LOL If I was retired, and had a big shop, maybe. Building it outdoors, and fighting the elements, added some time and difficulty to the build. It was a fun project, but I was worn out by the end.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That is very, very impressive! Great work!


----------



## longbowdave1

NCHillbilly said:


> That is very, very impressive! Great work!




Thank you sir. I was hoping to take and overnight Muuzzleloader hunt this Saturday with the teardrop, but the forecast is not cooperating. Freezing rain most of the day for Saturday. Not sure I want to sit out in that stuff with the Muzzleloader..... well, maybe......... If it turns to snow instead of the rainy stuff.


----------



## MOTS

Amazing! Fantastic skills!


----------



## longbowdave1

MOTS said:


> Amazing! Fantastic skills!




Thank you for the kind words, glad you like it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

You have tools both physical and personal that I don't possess.    I have debated about building one but reading your thread gives me serious doubts that I could do it.


----------



## Matthew6

wow. truly magnificent


----------



## longbowdave1

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have tools both physical and personal that I don't possess.    I have debated about building one but reading your thread gives me serious doubts that I could do it.




Thank you for the kind comments. You can do it. Just take it one step at a time. I t was a very fun project.


----------



## longbowdave1

Matthew6 said:


> wow. truly magnificent




Thank you, glad you liked the teardrop as well.


----------



## Tugboat1

Stellar work! I salute.


----------



## longbowdave1

Tugboat1 said:


> Stellar work! I salute.




Thank you very much...


----------



## F.A.R.R.

That's awesome-- really nice job.  

I enjoyed your whole thread from the planning stages to hauling deer back to it !


----------



## longbowdave1

F.A.R.R. said:


> That's awesome-- really nice job.
> 
> I enjoyed your whole thread from the planning stages to hauling deer back to it !




Thank you. Just wish it was warmer here and I could be using now. 7 degrees for a morning temp at the hunting spot tomorrow. I may opt out of hunting tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Here is a slideshow from all the pictures posted. Maybe the video will help others with some ideas if they build one.


----------



## Stang

Really, really nice build!


----------



## 1982ace

Awesome work! I built one a few years ago but nowhere near the quality of yours. I plan on skinning mine out eventually with the filon. Right now it is just painted plywood and painted sheet metal roof. I’m having mildew issues on the exterior.


----------



## longbowdave1

Stang said:


> Really, really nice build!




Thank you.


----------



## longbowdave1

1982ace said:


> Awesome work! I built one a few years ago but nowhere near the quality of yours. I plan on skinning mine out eventually with the filon. Right now it is just painted plywood and painted sheet metal roof. I’m having mildew issues on the exterior.




Thanks for the compliments. Yes, I hear you about the mold issues, that's why I took the expensive plunge into the Filon siding. I park my teardrop on the North side of my garage, and that spot is very prone to mold and mildew with the little sunlight it gets. I also picked up a storage cover from Classic Industries on the big auction site for 69$. It is very lightweight, but should keep the elements off the trailer. Should hold up few years. I have a friend that makes canvas covers, I may get a custom cover when this one wears out.


----------



## T-N-T

Looks great. I missed the whole build for lack of GON interaction lately. 

Great teardrop!  
I build one 5 by 10.  I liked it but it lacked a few things I would really like.  I sold it after 2 trips and stuck to the travel trailer.  
I will build another one I figure when I get the right doner trailer.  But this time, 6 by 12 at least.


----------



## Gobbler Down

Absolutely a work of art.  You Sir have mad skills....congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## longbowdave1

T-N-T said:


> Looks great. I missed the whole build for lack of GON interaction lately.
> 
> Great teardrop!
> I build one 5 by 10.  I liked it but it lacked a few things I would really like.  I sold it after 2 trips and stuck to the travel trailer.
> I will build another one I figure when I get the right doner trailer.  But this time, 6 by 12 at least.




Thank you. Didn't you post a thread on your build if I remember correctly? Was it the teardrop with the aluminum exterior?


----------



## longbowdave1

Gobbler Down said:


> Absolutely a work of art.  You Sir have mad skills....congratulations on a job well done.




Thank you. I've been busy in the work shop building a few gadgets for an ice fishing trip coming up right after Christmas. Always building something or another.


----------



## T-N-T

longbowdave1 said:


> Thank you. Didn't you post a thread on your build if I remember correctly? Was it the teardrop with the aluminum exterior?


I did.  It's in the camping forum.


----------



## longbowdave1

I remember seeing your build, it was awesome. I never imagined that I would be be building one, but I did. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## T-N-T

longbowdave1 said:


> I remember seeing your build, it was awesome. I never imagined that I would be be building one, but I did. Thanks for the inspiration!


Fun, ain't it.


----------



## longbowdave1

Building stuff is what I love to do.


----------



## ucfireman

Just found this thread. BEAUTIFUL trailer!!.
Looks like it will do what its intended to do, Keep you warm, dry and a  good night sleep. 
Love tear drop trailers although I have never had any RV so I really cannot comment too much.


----------



## longbowdave1

ucfireman said:


> Just found this thread. BEAUTIFUL trailer!!.
> Looks like it will do what its intended to do, Keep you warm, dry and a  good night sleep.
> Love tear drop trailers although I have never had any RV so I really cannot comment too much.


Thank you, glad you like it. Bowhunting opens in two weeks up here, and the teardrop will see some heavy usage this fall. I didnt get to use it much last fall since i didnt finish it until 3rd week of November. Time to dust it off and get some hunt/ camp time in! Cant wait.


----------



## elfiii

Wow! I can't believe I missed this one. You're an artist longbowdave. That thing is perfect!


----------



## longbowdave1

elfiii said:


> Wow! I can't believe I missed this one. You're an artist longbowdave. That thing is perfect!


Thank you. I think you did post a comment last November.


----------



## nkbigdog

Mad Skills! Outstanding Sir.


----------



## Capt Quirk

It may be small, but that is top notch!


----------



## buckmanmike

How does it tow. Axles seem far back and tool box on front looks like tongue heavy. Great work.


----------



## longbowdave1

The axle is back only a few inches so that the fenders don't interfere with the doors or entry into them. There is a bit of extra tongue weight but it tows great. Don't even know its back there when pulling it with the 6 cyl jeep engine.


----------

